#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  "Абхидхармакоша" Васубандху, 2 раздел.

## Евгений В. Балакирев

Если кто-нибудь готов купить в Москве самовывозом 1-й том "Абхидхармакоши" Васубандху СО ВТОРЫМ РАЗДЕЛОМ ("Факторы доминирования в психике") Ладмир 1998 за 4000 рублей - спишитесь с человеком  alexcool06@bk.ru (Я уже купил - а он сегодня ответил на моё объявление.)

----------


## Tiop

Очень большая цена. А книга продавалась за 100-200 рублей...

----------


## Бхусуку

> Очень большая цена. А книга продавалась за 100-200 рублей...


Спрос рождает предложение, как я понимаю.

----------


## pnkv

Для тех, кто не имеет возможности, но имеет желание – подпольный клуб сканировщиков. 

http://forum.vostokopedia.ru/index.php?showforum=174

Уже отсканированы:

Васубандху 
"Абхидхармакоша", т.1
раздел 1: Учение о классах элементов (Дхату-нирдеша);
раздел 2: 'Учение о факторах доминирования в психике (Дхату-нирдеша) 
Пер. с санкр., комм.: В. Рудой, Е. Островская
М: Ладомир '1998
670с. (П), увелич. узкий формат (60x90/16), тир.1000
ISBN 5-86218-280-2

Васубандху
"Абхидхармакоша", т.2
раздел 3: Учение о мире (Лока-нирдеша);
раздел 4: Учение о карме (Карма-нирдеша); 
Пер. с санкр., комм.: В. Рудой, Е. Островская
М: Ладомир '2001
755с. (П), увелич. узкий формат (60x90/16), тир.1000
ISBN 5-86218-091-5

Намечается выложить и третий том с пятой и шестой частью. 

(просьба нравственно-этические проблемы угрызенной совести в очередной раз не мусолить  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Martanda

> Если кто-нибудь готов купить в Москве самовывозом 1-й том "Абхидхармакоши" Васубандху СО ВТОРЫМ РАЗДЕЛОМ ("Факторы доминирования в психике") Ладмир 1998 за 4000 рублей - спишитесь с человеком  alexcool06@bk.ru (Я уже купил - а он сегодня ответил на моё объявление.)


лишний нолик приписали, явно опечатались. Или за идиотов держат.

----------


## pnkv

> лишний нолик приписали, явно опечатались. Или за идиотов держат.


нормальная рыночная цена, а за 400 вы не найдете.

----------


## Martanda

> нормальная рыночная цена, а за 400 вы не найдете.


За 400 - нет. Но за меньше чем 1000 - вполне, что более адекватно уровню работы (а так, имхо, даже и это перебор). 
"Кто ищет, тот найдет" (с)

----------


## Tutare

Господа форумчане, очень прошу отзовитесь у кого есть два первых раздела Васубндху, те самые что указаны 
Васубандху
"Абхидхармакоша", т.1
раздел 1: Учение о классах элементов (Дхату-нирдеша);
раздел 2: 'Учение о факторах доминирования в психике (Дхату-нирдеша)
Пер. с санкр., комм.: В. Рудой, Е. Островская

очень нужно, as soon as possilbeю буду очень благодарна если есть у кого то  електронная версия, на етот форум востоковедения зашла там для пользования библиотекой какие то сложности, и есть ли там етот сканинг? кто имеет доступ на етот форум пожалуйста отзовитесь!

если нет електронного варианта, как нибудь можно выслать в индию или откопироватьи выслать копии, отзовитеь пожалуйста здесь или мне на ем nat-lu1 собака yandex.ru

----------


## Tutare

pnkv Вы я вижу заблокированы, пожалуйста отзовитесь мне на е-м!
у кого есть возможность помочь с етими к\нигами, так или иначе, отзовитесь пожалуйста! ету цену в 4 тыс я не потяну.

----------


## Zom

В библиотеке нормальной такие книги должны быть..

----------


## Morris Allan

> Господа форумчане, очень прошу отзовитесь у кого есть два первых раздела Васубндху, те самые что указаны 
> Васубандху
> "Абхидхармакоша", т.1
> раздел 1: Учение о классах элементов (Дхату-нирдеша);
> раздел 2: 'Учение о факторах доминирования в психике (Дхату-нирдеша)
> Пер. с санкр., комм.: В. Рудой, Е. Островская
> 
> очень нужно, as soon as possilbeю буду очень благодарна если есть у кого то  електронная версия, на етот форум востоковедения зашла там для пользования библиотекой какие то сложности, и есть ли там етот сканинг? кто имеет доступ на етот форум пожалуйста отзовитесь!
> 
> если нет електронного варианта, как нибудь можно выслать в индию или откопироватьи выслать копии, отзовитеь пожалуйста здесь или мне на ем nat-lu1 собака yandex.ru


http://ariom.ru/forum/t21550.html

подойдет? :Smilie:

----------

Djampel Tharchin (26.01.2009), Song Goku (25.01.2009), Tutare (26.01.2009), Террик (25.01.2009)

----------


## Tutare

Ura, spasibo VAm!!!
Kak govorit odna moya priyatelnica, 
'chastya polnie shtani"!!!
Spasibo b0lshoe i da stanut Vashi dobrodeteli Takovostyu!  :Smilie:

----------


## Morris Allan

> http://ariom.ru/forum/t21550.html
> 
> подойдет?


А вот еще источник ( с популярного сайта) на издания Васубанду -
http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Guru%20Ma...harmakosha.htm

----------

Aion (07.09.2009), Чиффа (07.09.2009)

----------

